# Dundee area: recommended detailer & a wheel refurber?



## Pen66 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi there,

Looking for someone to do some paint correction or a possible detail on my car in the Dundee area. 

It has a few scratches and swirls that could do with being sorted out and also a small patch to be tidied up on the rear bumper where it looks like a football has been kicked off it  .

Also looking for a wheel refurbisher in the same area. 

Any recommendations or advice would be great.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

You've got graham (custom detailers) who covers that area, and if you're prepared to travel a little way polished bliss are based in aberdeen.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks rmorgan,

Pen66, i would gladly quote you for a detail going by your posts you wont be able to PM you can drop me an email Graham at (replace at with @) customdetailers.co.uk

www.customdetailers.co.uk


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Pen,

Welcome to the forum..........where are you in Dundee?

There are a few detailers about PB and Xtreme up north to mention but 2 there are others even closer to home........one in Fife.........I can't give you the name cause I'm not sure what his work is like........best get a detailer who comes *HIGHLY* recommended as there are standards and there are standards.

There is Cotech in Carnoustie for wheel refurb and Mike at Chips Away if they're not too bad I've seen his work and it's good, if you want his contact details.....when you can PM drop me a line and pass them on :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello and welcome from a fellow Dundonian :wave:

This thread lists the detailers in Scotland who have paid for the privalege to advertise on the forum:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867

Check out their work in the Studio section, you'll see some awsome posts in there from these chaps which will let you see what they are all capable of :thumb:


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

How about Dave KG As he lives in Dundee .


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Slightly spooky that you posted up at the same time as me there Dave ...


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

I can vouch for the Dave/Bryan combo as they did a fantastic job on my car (see here

As Dave is always at great pains to point out though, he is only an enthusiast, not a professional so you need to decide if you're happy with that or if you'd rather get the extra assurances that you'll get with a professional.

You won't be disappointed by any one who is recommnded on here though I'm sure :thumb:


----------

